
An open letter from technology sector leaders on Donald Trump’s candidacy - pepsi
https://medium.com/@KatieS/an-open-letter-from-technology-sector-leaders-on-donald-trumps-candidacy-for-president-5bf734c159e4#.7cujhy9s7
======
larry_k
Talk about being disconnected.

Good example of what happens when a random set of the tech elite sit amongst
themselves and talk about their problems.

The average Trump supporter is afraid about their jobs/healthcare/housing
being lost thanks to factory shutdowns and outsourcing. Trump exploits those
fears.

And look how the "tech leaders" respond. Instead of addressing the fears of
those people they want to talk about their own fears.

That is not leadership. Its how we end up with the likes of Trump.

~~~
everydaypanos
So Steve Wozniak has to talk to the Average Joe supporter of Trump and address
his fears about jobs/healthcare/housing???

In a world of super competitiveness and your-death-id-my-life it is quite rare
(and refreshing) to see so many people unite behind a common fear.

I think we should all pay attention to what they say..

------
MollyR
So a bunch of ceo's, co-founders, and elite types are against trump. This
plays exactly into his hands.

------
yanilkr
It's what these leaders are hiding that's more worrying to me. I think they
made deals with the govt that would give away users privacy and are worried
what if it falls into wrong hands.

------
J_Darnley
Trump is what the US needs (or deserves if you think he'll be bad). [EDIT] I
am for more concerned about what these people want for society. I see several
from facebook, twitter, and one from reddit. [EDIT2] What more is that many of
these company names read like venture capitalists and hedge funds.

